

Be Careful with MySQL's Auto_increment. How We Ended Up Losing Data - Piotr_F
http://desmart.com/blog/be-careful-with-mysqls-auto-increment-how-we-ended-up-losing-data

======
lightlyused
Nope, the problem is in your design. At least add a unique index on the
id_action column in your actions_archive table.

